# Firmware Build 2018.20 ad59ff9 (5/23/18)



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

This might be a Model S/X specific build...zero Model 3s have upgraded to it to this point, but 47 cars reporting this version on TeslaFi.


----------

